# This is why I call her "meow meow girl"



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

Missy cat this morning... 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibNXsTxH4xI&feature=youtu.be

Also, obviously still having problems with her ears  she loves the Weruva food though! I think the problem is that I still give her kibble..even though it is EVO... a friend suggested trying probiotics for her itchy ears...does that sound reasonable?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

She is SO CUTE!  I adore her meow! Beautiful kitty. Thanks for sharing...I always love new Missy videos/pics.


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

awww thanks


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Bahhhaha all three of my fosters stopped in their tracks trying to figure out where the cat was. Alice didn't care. XD


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Hehe, I had to watch the video again...this time with the sound through the speakers, and my girls went nuts. XD

As for the itchy ears, the dry could be doing it, yes. Depending on the brand you feed, there's more than likely fillers of corn, wheat, and other things that can cause yer cat to have an allergic reaction. Mind me asking what brand of dry you feed?

My Samantha gets itchy ears too, but we've ruled out allergies through food trials and the vet. She just naturally has itchy ears, and I do a regular cleaning of twice a week with a ear solution for her. If it gets too bad, we go to the vet, and get her some ointment called Animax...clears it up in a few days.


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, Bandit. I give her EVO kibble. this one: Meat-Based Pet Food – Premium Dog Food, Cat Food, Ferret Food, Dog Treats – EVO Pet Products

When I first adopted her and took her to the vet, they suspected food allergies. They had me give her Natural Balance LID but that didn't seem to help. Someone here suggested Wellness CORE or EVO. She doesn't like the EVO canned food but is eating the kibble no problem. I give her Wellness CORE or Weruva canned food but she doesn't eat that much of it so I have been leaving kibble down for her as well. She HATES the ear drops! haha! I should get video of me trying to do THAT.  Oh well, I guess she will just have itchy ears. She doesn't seem to be bothered too much by it. She shakes her head a bit and sometimes scratches at her ears... when she starts scratching them is when I go for the ear drops (from the vet - not sure what they are called) ... she runs and hides in her litter box as soon as she sees the ear drop container. Then screams bloody murder when I try to put them in her ears. Oh my tortie girl... haha


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

EVO is a good food, free of most fillers, so I'm gonna rule out the corn and wheat...but I do see that you are feeding the Herring and Salmon formula. Have you ruled out the possibility of a fish allergy? I myself, feed fish in very limited quantities, only once per week. Perhaps try out a different flavor with Chicken or Turkey as the main protein, and see if that clears up her ears any. Or maybe she's like my Samantha and just has naturally itchy ears.

As for the ear cleaning itself...oh yeah...I know how _FUN _that can be! XD We do ear cleanings in the bathroom, and Samantha is fine with the door shut and being in there with me...but as soon as I grab that solution and the cotton balls out of the cupboard, she cowers by the door, puts her ears down flat, and starts meowing pitifully at me. I have to put her between my legs with a towel covering us both, or else I get soaked with solution. You'd think she'd be used to it by now, after over 8 months of this, but she still acts like I'm killing her every single time. As soon as she gets that treat afterwards though, it's all love and cuddles again. Cats. :roll:


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

hahaha that does sound just like my experience with the ear drops!!! 
hmmm fish allergy would be most unfortunate but I guess it is possible... we'll see if she takes to the chicken/turkey flavor...


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

I love love love her!!! Torties are so talky!


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks  isn't she loud?! hahaha


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

AWWW!!!!! You got a talker. lol Misa is a talker too, but she's annoying in the morning..


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

yes Missy likes to wake me up at 5 a.m. but she is slowly learning that that will get her nowhere... breakfast time is when Mommy is ready to get up! Not when Missy cat decides to wake Mommy up!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I love torties, and most are the best conversationalists.....great talkers!


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

yes, she is definitely entertaining. last night my boyfriend came over and as soon as he walked in the door she went "meow" and I said "who's here Missy cat?" and she said "meow meow" ... so happy to see him... then I was telling him a story about a cat I had who killed a bat and Missy was sitting by my feet so I said to her "would you catch a bat for me Missy cat?" and she said "meow" and I said "how about a mouse?" and she said "meow" again. good girl! hahaha


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!!  I just love this.


----------

